# what to do...?



## Car_doc86 (Oct 23, 2003)

id love to do an sr20 red top into my 92 but sadly im not gonna be able to afford it until im out of college...(im a senior in highschool) but id really like a little bit more performance to get me through the depressing days of no turbo. i have an injen intake and thats the only engine mod so far. should i upgrade suspension (might be kind of smart since i drift my small town streets)...but since its not a real drifter yet would the cost of coil overs be worth it yet? or would it be more wise to go with exhaust for the sound and bit of hp gain. i dont really want to throw anything on the engine since its just going to be replaced.

any feed back is welcome.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

eh yeah although ive been told the same thing so im just going to forward the info go exhaust. and think of it as why put more air into your motor if you arent getting all of it out fast enough as it is now.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dont go exhaust, that would be pointless. you can either go for an exhaust to match your engine power now, and then have to buy another exhaust when you do the swap, or you can buy the 3inch exhaust now and lose power because you'll have very little backpressure. go with suspension. you cant go wrong with the suspension parts. i'd go for strut tower bars and sway bars, then save for coilovers. i'd also get an LSD if you dont have one.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

ah yes, my bad i got too into what you had and what year you were working with for once 93 is right


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i dont know what your plans are for this car either, but if you plan on drifting i'd spend some money to get new wheel bearings, new ball joints, new bushings, and possibly some new hubs all the way around. something breaking mid-drift isnt a good thing.


----------



## Car_doc86 (Oct 23, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> id spend some money to get new wheel bearings, new ball joints, new bushings.


 already have those...i got bored with saving for something big so i decided it would be a good idea to replace those so i could atleast drift without my car falling apart...thinking about buying a camber kit just to make drifting a bit more fun, and itll look pretty cool with my volk gtcs and veilside body kit



...should i save for coilovers or sr20 first? i can instal both myself so no labor cost added into price


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you spent all that money for Volk rims and a VS body kit, yet you didn't have enough for an SR swap or coilovers, at the least? i smell something....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i have a comment but its a bad one... would u like to hear it anyways?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I want to hear!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

so you want to learn to drift and you throw on a veilside kit and volk rims? and you have stock suspension and stock engine? somethings wrong with that.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

esyip said:


> i smell something....


i don't know about you but i'm smelling some bullshit :fluffy:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yes, BS indeed, cause volk wheels are bitching expensive, and so is VS stuff, i n oe, my wing for my old rx-7 cost me 1100, for a wing! yet...all u have is an injen intake...all i can say is...fuck outta here.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

why would you spend so much, and the want to drift, which will fuck it all up anyway? :dumbass:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think he gets now


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

hehe.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

layin down the law


----------



## Car_doc86 (Oct 23, 2003)

veilside body kit is not expensive...use ebay, some people dont trust it but thats just b/c their jackasses. ive almost ordered 100 items off ebay and ive only had one problem (which turned out being my own fault and was straightened out) the gt-c were a lot more then i wanted to spend on rims but i only had to work construction half the summer break b4 i could get em. the reason i dont have an sr20 in my car is b/c IM 16!!! my mommy still owns my life and if she says i cant have 250 ponies then there aint shit i can do about it except for bitch and moan. so why the hell not spend all my money on the looks and eventually have the go. i dont have upgraded suspension b/c the ride would be rough as hell and if im not doing anything xtreme right now then wtf is the point of making the ride blow ass. i dont really care if any of you hardasses have anymore comments to make about my choices for my car, so im done with this site 
:cheers:


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i really don't care where you go to buy a Veilside bodykit. it really doesn't matter. that shit is still going to be expensive. if Veilside boykits were as cheap as you're playing them out to be on ebay, then why is it that everyone in the whole damn world doesn't have them (like how everyone in the whole damn world has altezzas and aluminum wings)? yeah, doesn't make much sense, does it? 

i see i see, your mom won't let you spend $2500 for an engine that has 205hp, mind you not 250hp, but she'll let you spend, what, $2k maybe more for some rims?!??!!? i'm sorry, but your mom sounds like a genius to me. 

and your excuse as to why you didn't spend money on a GOOD suspension setup still makes no sense, whatsoever. why? because a GOOD aftermarket suspension system will be 2358972349937x better than stock. why? because you can adjust it (look at TEIN, N1, JIC, etc.) and you'd also be replacing all the stock components of the stock suspension system (i.e. upper and lower control arms, bushings because i'm POSITIVE those are worn to shit, strut bars, sway bars, etc., etc.). so basically, it all boils down to a GREAT aftermarket suspension system being WAY better than stock can ever be. 

i know you said you weren't coming back to this site or whatever, but i'm sure you will. you may not post another comment, but you'll definitely be reading this, i'm sure. you're too much of a dumbass to stay away.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AHAHAHAHAHAH *OWNED!!!!!!* :cheers: to eysip


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAH *OWNED!!!!!!* :cheers: to eysip



its not owned its *PWN3D!!1!!!* :fluffy: :crazy:


----------

